# My Klonlike Clones



## matt3310 (Jul 17, 2022)

I'm using the Kliche Mini boards and they are great!! 

Im having the enclosures lasered by a local guy but really want to do it myself. Any recommendations on an inexpensive laser for doing this?

I'm a bit intimidated by trying as I am not good at design work or design software at all.


----------



## Robert (Jul 17, 2022)

I believe @Nostradoomus has a small-ish laser.

You'll need something with a decent amount of power to knock the powdercoat off like that though.

Those look great by the way, love the graphics.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 18, 2022)

I have a little Neje Master 2. It’s definitely easier to do a two tone paint job and burn the first layer of paint off than it is to burn it down to the bare metal.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 18, 2022)

I've got a friend who has a LaserPecker.

It works quite well, I've seen him use it.


I was thinking of getting one, $20 off $100+ right now...


----------



## Diynot (Jul 18, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> I've got a friend who has a LaserPecker.
> 
> It works quite well, I've seen him use it.
> 
> ...


Wait, what!? There is nothing right ab this, not even gonna push that hyperlink.

Aside, that is a pretty sweet effect for the artwork, very clever.


----------



## vigilante398 (Jul 18, 2022)

Diynot said:


> Wait, what!? There is nothing right ab this, not even gonna push that hyperlink.
> 
> Aside, that is a pretty sweet effect for the artwork, very clever.


It's okay, LaserPecker is a legit product. Small handheld laser engravers is their thing, and I've heard good things about them. I have a CO2 laser in my garage, but I'm tempted by the Laserpecker fiber laser, $1500 isn't bad for fiber.


----------



## Robert (Jul 18, 2022)

That looks like a heck of a way to deter burglars.   Must investigate.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 18, 2022)

Diynot said:


> Wait, what!? There is nothing right ab this, not even gonna push that hyperlink.


🤷‍♂️ What? What'd I say wrong?


----------



## vigilante398 (Jul 19, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> 🤷‍♂️ What? What'd I say wrong?


That LP3 is really tempting. I don't need a fiber laser, but I've wanted one for years.


----------



## Robert (Jul 19, 2022)

Feral Feline said:


> 🤷‍♂️ What? What'd I say wrong?



I'm pretty sure LaserPecker is the villain from the new James Bond film.


----------



## ICTRock (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 19, 2022)

vigilante398 said:


> It's okay, LaserPecker is a legit product. Small handheld laser engravers is their thing, and I've heard good things about them. I have a CO2 laser in my garage, but I'm tempted by the Laserpecker fiber laser, $1500 isn't bad for fiber.



Looked pretty good til I saw the working area of 80x90mm…if it can’t do a 1590xx I’m out. 😆


----------



## vigilante398 (Jul 19, 2022)

Nostradoomus said:


> Looked pretty good til I saw the working area of 80x90mm…if it can’t do a 1590xx I’m out. 😆


Yeah that's part of why I haven't pulled the trigger. I found a comparably priced unit with more power and a bigger work area, but the resolution isn't as good. Not that I need absurd resolution, but laserpecker does have impressive resolution.

All of this is moot because I really shouldn't be throwing away $1500 for something I don't even remotely need


----------



## Robert (Jul 19, 2022)

Right, but useful or not, imagine the conversations you can strike up that start with "Have I shown you my LaserPecker?" ...


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 19, 2022)

I’m looking in to CloudRay fiber lasers, I definitely don’t need it but damn it would be nice to have a fiber that does 200mmx200mm.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 19, 2022)

"Want to see my LaserPecker? Come..." — *beckons incredulous person to follow*


----------



## HamishR (Jul 20, 2022)

"Do you expect me to talk?"


----------



## Robert (Jul 20, 2022)

Nostradoomus said:


> I’m looking in to CloudRay fiber lasers, I definitely don’t need it but damn it would be nice to have a fiber that does 200mmx200mm.



Those look pretty cool, the 40W CO2 looks like a Glowforge knockoff with a native Windows/Mac application instead of the silly cloud based software.

First I have to find some dolphins...


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 24, 2022)

HamishR said:


> "Do you expect me to talk?"


"No Mr Bond, I expect you to DIE!"


----------



## Feral Feline (Jul 24, 2022)

Robert said:


> Those look pretty cool, the 40W CO2 looks like a Glowforge knockoff with a native Windows/Mac application instead of the silly cloud based software.
> 
> First I have to find some dolphins...


Sharks. You want sharks.







Or at least ill-tempered sea bass.

Every creature deserves a warm meal.


----------

